# Rat Rod City here we come !........



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Greetings all;


Once again the Mad Scientist has been in the basement too long ! 
& now is working on a song ! :
( With apologies to Jan & Dean ! )
'
"A lot of people think we're nuts !
but we know that in our guts,
That they are just full of it !
& we do not really give a $--T !

Rat Rod city,here we come !
Rat Rod city, here we come !
Rat Rod city here we come !
We are coming to race at Rat Rod City !

We may be down but we're not out !
'cause we know what its all about !
Dented ,bent up our cars still roar,
& we're still coming back for more !

Rat Rod City ,here we come ! 
Rat Rod city, here we come !
Rat Rod city ,here we come!
We are coming to race at Rat Rod City !

No matter how fast that we move,
We can keep it in the groove !
our cars they may not look too keen,
But there are no trailer queens !

Rat Rod city ,here we come!
Rat Rod City here we come !
Rat Rod City,here we come !
We're coming to race at Rat Rod City !


Now that we got that out of the way, (I promise not to torture you guys with any more amateurish Jan & Dean-type Hot Rod songs for a long while) Here is my latest creation ! More dents,rust,missing & improperly substituited parts than before but a lot more heart ! Notice the front hood is ajar for more cooling (No Fooling !)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Brilliant! Man! I just love these! You keep taking them to a whole new level, mate!
I can almost see the 100MPH tape holding the Pass-side glass in place! Keep on building these thrashed, trashed, well-used and well-loved beasts! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great job. I love it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome job man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Now THIS is really cool!!!*

Hi Neal,

I really love that »slightly abused« look of this SLR!!! If only she could tell us the story of her life...!? :thumbsup: 

Hmm, maybe it´s contest time again? Here´s my entry:  










Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

clausheupel said:


> Hi Neal,
> 
> I really love that »slightly abused« look of this SLR!!! If only she could tell us the story of her life...!? :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Not too shabby Claus but as FIAT's go there is not enough rust ! LOL !
BTW is that a Diecast ? I think its the FIAT 850 from the late 60's.

Neal


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rusty Fiats...*

Hi Neal,

you´re right: Most Italian cars of that era were rusting away faster than they were running (especially Fiats)!  But I once owned a nice 1969 Fiat 238 (one of the first "mobile homes" over here) I had much fun with. She was all original and never needed any welding - unfortunately I had to sell her about 10 years ago when I met my wife who´s not too keen on camping... :drunk: 










BTW: My Fiat 850 slotcar isn´t a diecast (although I developed it from a vintage SIKU model) but a resin cast. I did quite a lot of different liveries...

Here´s my favorite:










Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neal, 
Another winner! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Neal-

I like the direction you're taking with these!

Definitely a different approach! (What? No number three? :tongue :tongue: )

It looks as either someone blew a motor right in front of him and he got the "backwash" or he has one major oil leak!


I love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


On Fiat's:

I had a 600 given to me many, many years ago. What a dog! 
It was one scarey ride--kinda' like an oversized go-kart that was waay too top heavy!

I eventually tried to see if it would swim- it didn't and it ended up parked in the stream... :freak: 


No, it wouldn't float, either...



Cheers..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Love the look Neal...*

Reminds me of a Bonneville car too. I could also see this snaking through the desert scattering tumbleweeds everywhere it went. :thumbsup: dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm a very proud wife! God bless & love eternally my love, stasiface


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Hey Boss !

There actually is a "# 3" car that I built 3 years ago after I first bought the prototype. All of the MBz 300SLR's I built are numbered in sequence.That why the 2 recent RatRods are # 15 & # 16 respectively.


Regards, Neal :dude:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Very nice . . .*

volvo1:1,

_Very _ nice go on the old cobbled together ride. You're quite good with these . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------

